# HMP Holloway



## BikinGlynn (May 19, 2019)

Im sorry to say I jumped on the bandwagon with this one again last year thanks to Pretty vacant, but was just saying to her the other day that I had not posted anything from here so thought why not.
I wont do the history as its been covered before but there is plenty here if you are interested
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HM_Prison_Holloway

This also is a fascinating read & gives a really good impression of life inside both the old & new prison.
Holloway Prison Stories — Holloway Prison Stories

Iv tried really hard to make this a bit different, if you want nice pictures of cells skip straight to my flickr, otherwise enjoy.



IMG_4496 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4244 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4578 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4487 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4459 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4445 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4289 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4309 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4312 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4361 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4357 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4389 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4456 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4516 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4543 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4383 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4536 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4368 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4297 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4532 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4329 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_4295 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 20, 2019)

Very nice shots! Cheers for posting them up! 

Really can't beat a good prison!


----------



## Sabtr (May 20, 2019)

I enjoyed those.
Can't help but think about becoming trapped though!


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 20, 2019)

Interesting photos. Any famous inmates at HMP Holloway? Here's a link https://www.crimeandinvestigation.co.uk/article/famous-inmates-of-holloway-prison


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 20, 2019)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Interesting photos. Any famous inmates at HMP Holloway? Here's a link https://www.crimeandinvestigation.co.uk/article/famous-inmates-of-holloway-prison



Thats a cool link thanks


----------

